# Laptop Overclocking



## Scott1991 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi TSF 

I would like to ask is it possible to overclock my laptop or is it a bad idea because laptops overheat to fast?

I'm running 4GB ram, Graphics card is a Nvidia GT 330m 1GB, It has a i5 CPU,

If you need more information just ask Thanks in advance

Scott


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overclocking a laptop is not recommended. While it may be possible to do so (with difficulty) the risks will be high and the results not very satisfactory. A big problem is that overclocking means more heat which laptops are poorly equipped to handle. Many laptops run hot even at stock speeds. Another problem is that manufacturers are well aware of the dangers of overclocking so they omit all of the BIOS settings that are necessary to do it properly. This saves you from failures due to overclocking and them from the resulting warranty claims.

Overclocking is best done with home-built systems where you can control the specifications and quality of the components used.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

overclocking on a laptop is a pretty dumb idea if you dont mind me saying.

Laptops get hot as they are never mind with overclocking and since 9.99% of laptops are oem the bios is locked so you have to use some application to overclock which is not recommended as overclocking should always be done through the BIOS


----------



## Scott1991 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok thanks. I was just asking I didn't want to overclock my laptop I just wanted to know that's all. I had a idea that laptops ain't good for overclocking that's why I asked. 

Thanks for the help Scott.


----------

